# In realtà c'ero già..



## manu9810 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Apro questo topic non per presentarmi ma semplicemente per dare un contesto a questo nuovo account, difatti ero SanGigio ma per ovvi motivi ho creato questo profilo che perlomeno mi rappresenta con il mio nome, Emanuele, e non con quello di giuda  detto ciò forza Milan


----------



## numero 3 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Faccio outing anche io
Io avevo comprato la maglia di Piatek


----------



## peo74 (5 Ottobre 2022)

manu9810 ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic non per presentarmi ma semplicemente per dare un contesto a questo nuovo account, difatti ero SanGigio ma per ovvi motivi ho creato questo profilo che perlomeno mi rappresenta con il mio nome, Emanuele, e non con quello di giuda  detto ciò forza Milan


Topo Gigio ti ha fatto uno sgarbo?


----------



## Giofa (5 Ottobre 2022)

E allora vai di coming out... Son stato un sostenitore convinto di Chala


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Faccio outing anche io
> Io avevo comprato la maglia di Piatek


io purtroppo ho quella della  per antonomasia, l'equilibrista . Non la brucio solo perchè è una maglia del Milan.

Bentornato manu9810
​


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2022)

manu9810 ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic non per presentarmi ma semplicemente per dare un contesto a questo nuovo account, difatti ero SanGigio ma per ovvi motivi ho creato questo profilo che perlomeno mi rappresenta con il mio nome, Emanuele, e non con quello di giuda  detto ciò forza Milan


faccio outing anche io, sono gay per kalulu.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> faccio outing anche io, sono gay per kalulu.


Per un attimo avevo letto lukaku e avevo temuto per il tuo orifizio anale.


----------



## Route66 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> E allora vai di coming out... Son stato un sostenitore convinto di Chala


Siamo un po tutti dei sostenitori convinti di sua moglie in effetti....


----------



## ilPresidente (5 Ottobre 2022)

Pensate a me …
Accostato prima a don Silvio detto Viagra e poi a Kessie alias scaldo panche a Barcellona

ben trovato Manu


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io purtroppo ho quella della  per antonomasia, l'equilibrista . Non la brucio solo perchè è una maglia del Milan.
> 
> Bentornato manu9810
> ​


Lo spostatore di equilibri?


----------

